# Damn you Emerald crab



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

Recently, my torch frag began to deteriorate. Upon closer examination I notice a crack-like hole in the base. I moved it and it has slowly began to improve.

Well today I watched an emerald crab casually feasting on the base of my larger 5-head torch colony. The base branch has been eaten over half-way through, just above the original frag plug.

I always thought they were reef-safe. He will be moved to the sump as soon as I can catch him. Has anyone else had problems with these guys?


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Jer,

You will probably get a bunch of I told you so's and I would never do that's..!

I've been reefing for about a year now and have always been surprized by critters with claws! My learnings, nothing with claws is reef safe. Only thing left in my tank with claws, tiny claws, are cleaner shrimp. Personally I still expect the shrimps to do something bad.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

A while ago I had one that used to munch on my fat polyps..I had other never touch anything......


----------



## sLAsh (Apr 14, 2015)

I just came back last week from a 10 trip to find my tiny blue leg crab that had up until now has been fine had decided to go on a clothes shopping expedition. 
After trying on the homes of 9 out of my 11 snails he found something here was happy with. Lots of other shells for him to try but these ones somehow looked better to him. He will be moved into qt once he shows up again since I don't have a sump. 
Count me in as ones of those who will not try to keep clawed critters other than shrimp in their nano again


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

All crabs are opportunistic feeders and in my opinion can't be trusted in a reef set up


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

Need a post with the opposing opinion, so here it is... 

We keep 2 emeralds and 6-10 blue legs in our 90 gallon mixed reef. With absolutely no issue (so far). We have a stash of different sized shells for the blue legs and always try to keep a few laying around in the tank so they don't need to kill nassarious or other snails for a new house.

Catching blue legs is easy, but I don't think an emerald would be. Good luck with that!


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

*Caught him!*

It was actually easier than I thought it would be. Anyone want a free emerald crab? He will be residing in my sump in the meantime


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm out in bowmanville but regularly travel to Scarborough


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Hmm, a little bit out of my place.


----------

